# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Si mund të shkoj në Angli?

## PROPHET22

Pershendetje!!!

Me duhej njecik informacion se si mundet nje person te shkoj nga italia ne angli duke marr parasysh qe personi ne fjale, me dokumenta te rregullta mund te shkoje deri ne france.

Si kalohet nga franca ne angli ne menyre illegale?

sa para duhen?

dhe cfare procedurash ndiqen nese policia angleze te kap pa dokumente ne territorin e shtetit te saj.

----------


## R2T

Profet!

Menyra me e shpejte dhe me e lire. Ne Itali ble nje Karte Identiteti Italiane (ne angli kushtojne rreth 150 sterlina/ 200 dollare). Me Karten Italiane kalon ne Hollande (ose po pate vize shengen dhe me vizen shengen kaloan ne hollande. ne Hollande mer tragetin hollande -angli. Ne port do japesh karten e identitetit italiane si dokument. Kontrollohesh gjate, po kartat e identitetit nuk jane ne lidhjen nderkombetare keshtu qe nuk kontrollohen me kompjuter. Megjithate duhet te flasesh mire italisht dhe ta dish rrjedhshem informacionin ne dokumentin tend.
Ki parasysh s'do kesh me vete asnje dokument qe tregon se je shqiptar apo ku informacioni eshte i ndryshem me ate ne karte.
S'do kesh me vete asnje gje qe mund ti tregoje se nuk po shkon me pushime (p.sh fotografi te teperta, me shume se 2 canta, vidokaseta etc etc)
Mos u vish sikur po shkon ne dasem, vishu si turist, xhinse kemishe.

Per paqartesi te tjera me dergo mesazh privat.

Rruge te mbare

----------

shpetim abibi (10-03-2017)

----------


## Kryeplaku

Kam degjuar se menyre tjeter eshte qe te maresh trenin "eurostar" qe shkon deri ne Angli dhe atehere pret bilete per ne stacionin e fundit te Frances (me duket se quhet "kalas") para se te hyje ne tunelin qe lidh Francen me Angline. Kur te arrij treni ne kete stacion atehere nuk duhet te zbresesh por ri brenda ne tren me qetesine tende, pas tre oreve vjen stacioni tjeter i cili eshte Londra. Nje gje te ngjashme mund te besh me udhetimet chartel, ku avionat bejne ndalesa ne Europe para se te shkojne ne Londer, e merr bileten per ne aeroportin europian por nuk zbret nga avioni pervecse kur ke arritur ne Londer (megjithate duhet te tregohesh me kujdes kur te vij dikush qe te te zej vendin ku ulesh i cili pas ndaleses per te cilen ke prer bileten quhet bosh, ne kete rast ndro vendin ku ulesh pa e prishur shume terezine). Sidoqfte keto metoda, me pak harxhim, jane pak te vjetra dhe nuk e di nese mund te zbatohen me siguri akoma, kam degjuar qe jane shtuar veshtiresite. Megjithate ai miku jot mos bej gabimin te iki nga Italia pa siguruar menyren per te aritur ne Angli se mund te bjere lehte preh e mashtruseve Shqiptare ne Belgjike e vende te tjera te Europes te cilet te vjedhin leket per te te dhene keshille si psh. " e shef ate kamionin, futu brenda se shkon ne Angli".

----------

shpetim abibi (10-03-2017)

----------


## [xeni]

Para ca kohesh kam lexu nje lajm ne te cilin thuhej se Anglia per te kufizu numrin e rrefugjateve qe hyjne ne menyre te paligjshme, ka bo marrveshje me disa nga vendet e tjera, prej te cilave mund te futesh (France etj.) per te kontrollu nga keto vende trenat etj. 
Uroj qe te arrish ate qe do dhe nuk ta them per ta bo mrapsh, vetem kij kujdes!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Iken ato kohe kur vije me vize shenge deri ne "Lille" dhe nuk zbrisje dhe pastaj perdorje karta Italiane,  c`do gje kontrollohet rrepesisht tani. Une kam qene nje nder te paret qe kam perdor kete menyre te eurostarit ne kohen e qepes dhe shpetova. Por kjo gje ka vite vite me pare. Gjithsesi e vetmja menyre qe ekziston tani eshte me pashtaporta italiane dhe jo karta identiteti por pashaporta Italiane qe deri para disa muajsh beheshin per £700 deri ne £1000. Varet se kush i bente. Duhet te dije Italisht... patjeter...

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Bisedo me mua ne privat,qe te jap numrin e personit ne te cilen ndodhet ne FRANCE,por nuk ke garanci nese te kapin leket te ikin,pazari ndryshon sepse jane shternguarr rruget keta kohet e fundit.

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## Living in Vain

po mire.....ja erdhi!

akoma ekziston the social worker te te ndihmoje?

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> po mire.....ja erdhi!
> 
> akoma ekziston the social worker te te ndihmoje?



Iken ato vite kur hante lala simite.  :buzeqeshje: 

Per keto qe vine tani s`ka me ndihme dhe perkundrazi procesi tyre shyrtohet maksimumi brenda 1 muaji dhe i kthejne. Nese jane moshe e vogel, i pranojne dhe i fusin neper "foster homes" deri sa te mbushin moshen 18 vjec, pastaj fati tyre varet... 

Po them se me c`ka par dhe me c`ka ndodhur me njerz qe njoh...

Profeti me duket se nuk e kishte fjalen per te kerkuar azil ketu, por donte te hynte ne uk...! Per te hyre eshte hyn, por do rrosh si hajdut.
Para nje jave kto ...sherdhatat e emigracionit kapen 24 veta ne nje zyre pune ne qender te Londres. Nder ta ishin 10 Shqiptare nje nder to ishte kushuriri im. 
Kan filluar rreptesisht pastrim...

Nuk po i shkruaj keto per demoralizim Profet perkundrazi ty zoti ta bafte rrugen vaj dhe nese do te arrish dicka e arrine plako, por jane gjera qe duhet ti kesh parasysh.

----------


## tonushi

> Pershendetje!!!
> 
> Me duhej njecik informacion se si mundet nje person te shkoj nga italia ne angli duke marr parasysh qe personi ne fjale, me dokumenta te rregullta mund te shkoje deri ne france.
> 
> Si kalohet nga franca ne angli ne menyre illegale?
> 
> sa para duhen?
> 
> dhe cfare procedurash ndiqen nese policia angleze te kap pa dokumente ne territorin e shtetit te saj.


Pasi lexova gjitha mundesite qe te dhane anetaret e tjere po te jap nje keshille

Mos bej gabim qe te nisesh me dokumenta fallco per ne angli pasi po te kapen ketu te marrin gishtat dhe i kerkojne anembane evropes meqenese ti the qe ke dokumenta te rregullta italiane mendoj se i ke dhene gishtat ne itali  keshtu qe po erdhe ketu dhe te te kapin te kethejne pako postale ne shqiperi se sduan tia dine fare keta  jane bere bisha te egera tani
e mesazhin tend nuk thua ca lloj dokumentash ke ?
dmth ke vetem soxhiorno apo ke dhe karte identiteti ?
Nje mundesi me e rregullt eshte te vesh te ambsada angleze dhe te aplikosh per vize turistike ose nqs njeh njeri ne angli te te bej nje garanci ( sponsor) ose ftese ( invitation) 
Mundesia tjeter eshte qe te regjistrohesh ne ndonje kolegj (shkolle) ketu ne angli dhe mbasi ata te te dergojne letrat shko te ambasada dhe te japin vize studenti pa problem .
Ky ishte vetem nje mendimi im me qe the qe ke dokumenta te rregullta ne itali per te mos i djegur ata mos bej gabim te vish ne angli ilehgalisht 
Jane bere shume te rrepte mbas ankesave te popullit anglez per azilantet edhe refugjatet illegalle qe kane hyre ne angli

----------


## Genti^Itali

Ka dy mundesi per te arth ketu ne Uk.
E para bej nje pasaport fallco Greke dhe nisu nga italia (bileten beje Itali-London Stansted) pardie erdhi njeri kshu.
E dyta kontaktom ne prv mua se te lith un me nje grek te sigurt qe te sjell me avjon.

----------

shpetim abibi (10-03-2017)

----------


## ElMajico

> Pasi lexova gjitha mundesite qe te dhane anetaret e tjere po te jap nje keshille
> 
> Mos bej gabim qe te nisesh me dokumenta fallco per ne angli pasi po te kapen ketu te marrin gishtat dhe i kerkojne anembane evropes meqenese ti the qe ke dokumenta te rregullta italiane mendoj se i ke dhene gishtat ne itali  keshtu qe po erdhe ketu dhe te te kapin te kethejne pako postale ne shqiperi se sduan tia dine fare keta  jane bere bisha te egera tani
> e mesazhin tend nuk thua ca lloj dokumentash ke ?
> dmth ke vetem soxhiorno apo ke dhe karte identiteti ?
> Nje mundesi me e rregullt eshte te vesh te ambsada angleze dhe te aplikosh per vize turistike ose nqs njeh njeri ne angli te te bej nje garanci ( sponsor) ose ftese ( invitation) 
> Mundesia tjeter eshte qe te regjistrohesh ne ndonje kolegj (shkolle) ketu ne angli dhe mbasi ata te te dergojne letrat shko te ambasada dhe te japin vize studenti pa problem .
> Ky ishte vetem nje mendimi im me qe the qe ke dokumenta te rregullta ne itali per te mos i djegur ata mos bej gabim te vish ne angli ilehgalisht 
> Jane bere shume te rrepte mbas ankesave te popullit anglez per azilantet edhe refugjatet illegalle qe kane hyre ne angli


ia ku e ke menyren me te mire e me te sakte. 3 shoket e mi 2 cuna dhe nje goce u regjistruan para nje viti ne nje universitet(ose kolegj varet ) dhe pas nje viti i solllen dokumetat direkt ne ambasade per 2 jave u nisen.mos digj dokumentat kot pa u menduar mire. nje kerkese te tille kam bere dhe une po pres pergjigje megjithese jam shume mire ktu.pas 2 vjetesh universiteti im te con vete atje.

----------


## fioreal

Prsh a mund te me jepni ndonje adrese kolegji  ne Angli ku mund te aplikoje.Kam deshire te provoje njehere veten.

----------


## xhersi

Sa lodheni edhe ju mer 
o daku futja me kom se shko per nja 3 vjet  :buzeqeshje:  mnigjo mu kom eksperience :P:P








 :qenush:

----------


## R2T

> Prsh a mund te me jepni ndonje adrese kolegji  ne Angli ku mund te aplikoje.Kam deshire te provoje njehere veten.


www.coventry.ac.uk

----------


## fioreal

Rrofsh plako.

----------


## mario_kingu

se  kuptoj  un vajta me dekumnta greke  te regullta ne angli  londer  me avion ku aty qendroa nje jav pastaj u nisa  per ne usa po nuk me than njeri gje  edhe pse kisha dekumenta greke dhe jo pashaporte  greke por shqiptare 
po ishalla ta befte zoti mbar plako  degjo  po eshte nje gje  degjo  shum  dhe bej si  di vet  ky eshte mendimi  im  ajde byebye

----------

shpetim abibi (10-03-2017)

----------


## Klevis2000

7000 Euro plako hudhu.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pardje u kthye plaku im nga Belgjika, pas nje vizite.
Cfare i kishte bere pershtypje atij ishte se "pashaporta" nuk i ishte kontrolluar fare ne Belgjike dhe kur kishte hyre dhe kur kishte dal, dhe kur kishte ardhur ne Waterloo Internacional nuk i kishin kontrolluar asnje dekument, megjithse pashaporten me vete e kishte. A mos jete Eurostari serisht nje menyre me e lehte per te hyre ne Britanin e madhe?.. Vertet me beri cudi kjo..

Gjithsesi..

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Pardje u kthye plaku im nga Belgjika, pas nje vizite.
> Cfare i kishte bere pershtypje atij ishte se "pashaporta" nuk i ishte kontrolluar fare ne Belgjike dhe kur kishte hyre dhe kur kishte dal, dhe kur kishte ardhur ne Waterloo Internacional nuk i kishin kontrolluar asnje dekument, megjithse pashaporten me vete e kishte. A mos jete Eurostari serisht nje menyre me e lehte per te hyre ne Britanin e madhe?.. Vertet me beri cudi kjo..
> 
> Gjithsesi..


Me te vertet: po me u nis keshtu 'si pras' me leje qendrimi te nje shteti komunitar, cfare mund te te bejne me teper pervecse te te kthejne mbrapsht (nese kapesh dhe i thua me falni zoteri por une e dija qe mund te udhetoja ne tere BE)?

Pyetja ka rendesi per mua....

----------


## bunny

> Prsh a mund te me jepni ndonje adrese kolegji  ne Angli ku mund te aplikoje.Kam deshire te provoje njehere veten.


Bej google search, Kolegjet/Universitet ne UK jetojne nga studentet nga jashte ...ato paguajne 15k per tution fees...kshq zdo kesh probleme te presin me duar hapur... athere si te vish ketu ...(e di vet ti ca ben)  :ngerdheshje:  Uroj fat  :shkelje syri:  

Sa per kontrollim pasaportash (gjithcka ka te bej me fat) mbase dikujt nuk ja kan hedhur syrin...por ama dikujt tjeter i kan kerkuar te hapi edhe canten... ejo me pasaporten...
po te kapen ketu je mbrenda ne nje qender denimi (ku nuk do mundesh te shikoshe Angli me sy) pasi gjate kohes qe ti je aty mbrenda ceshtja jote eshte mbaruar mbrenda 1 muaj- ku ti nisesh per Shqiperi. ..ne ate kohe ti pyet veten...A ja vlenin gjith ato para????

Mendo mire para se te nisesh!

ps.E vetmja menyre qe eshte e paster (teknikisht) martese me Angleze  :shkelje syri:

----------

